# Queen Rearing Calendar Generator



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I like this one http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Neat! And a nice to push it to Google Calendar.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice, and useful.

One small edit: on Days 10 and 11 you have a spelling error, with an extra "n" on the end of the word "do" (probably started out as "don't" and then changed to "do not.")

May I suggest a refinement for those of us who are queen-making on a smaller scale than grafting? Perhaps the same schedule but with notes and comments for growing out "emergency" queen cells, OTS techniques, supersedures and/or swarm cells. In other words, make the chart explicitly useful for more variations of the queen rearing process? I think that would be very useful, especially for new beekeepers, who aren't ready for the challenge of grafting but still working with the mechanics of queen rearing.

Enj.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Boy, that is very useful. :thumbsup: I also like enj's idea if you could it would be very helpful.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice and I agree with enj as i'm not grafting yet.


----------



## yantabulla (Jan 9, 2011)

Fantastic. I have previously used the bee yard one. Love the google calendar option. Thanks.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice, and thanks JW.


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

jwchitwood said:


> I've created an on-line queen rearing calendar generator. I'd appreciate any feedback you have. http://www.chitwoodfamilyfarm.com/bees.html


wow, you just copied the java script from the beeyard dot org and used theirs. Yuo didn't create anything, you even left their signature in the javascript you copied to your site. 

lmao good try


at least you could give a thumbs up for the beeyards work you stole


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

inch: DOH!

Alex


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

I have created Android app for queen rearing calendar. It's free and without any advertising. Download from Google.Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.beerp.queencalendar


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice job - thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

e-spice said:


> Nice job - thanks for sharing.


Thank you! 


Modified the program: added the ability to view summary information of a specific schedule, finalized the main application screen and made a few changes of the interface.

















P.S. Could i ask the admin or moderator to move my messages to a separate topic?


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Is it possible to modify the calendar?

Our bees develop 1.5 to 2 days quicker that European bees.


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> Is it possible to modify the calendar?
> 
> Our bees develop 1.5 to 2 days quicker that European bees.


Of course. I can add a switch for this. But could you provide exact day by day schedule?

Upd. Right now i have defined next offsets in days:
EVENT1 = 0 (eggs laying day)
EVENT2 = 3;
EVENT3 = 5;
EVENT4 = 13;
EVENT5 = 15;
EVENT6 = 29;
EVENT7 = 30;

Upd2. Compared with http://www.thebeeyard.org/queen-rearing-calendar/ And found two diffirences: first is move date - in my calendar it's a one day later, second is check eggs date - 4 days early. But i don't know why wait so long to check the eggs ...


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

DAY
1 Eggs laid by queen
2 
3
4 Larvae 1 day old. Grafting can start
5 Larvae 2 days old
6 Larvae 3 days old 
7 Larvae 4 days old. In Cape Bees cell sealing may start
8 Queen cells are being sealed
9 Sealed cells
10 
11
12
13 Cape queens may already start emerging
14 queens carry on emerging
15 Last queen emerge. Most Cape queen will have already emerged.

13 -15 will be temperature dependent.

For Cape queens, queen usually emerges from day 13 to day 14. Very rarely later.
Also for Cape queens it is important not to make up mating nucs too early. Preferably less than 24 hours before queen emerges, otherwise laying workers will develop and they will tear down queen cells and kill virgin queens.

The rest of the tome line after emergence is about the same. If emergence is day 0, then mating flights would be about day 5 and 6. Egg laying from day 8 or nine.


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it specific to some local breed of bees?


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Yes

Capensis

Indigenous to far southern Africa

No other bee can be used here because our bee will just takeover their hive with laying workers


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> Yes
> 
> Capensis
> 
> ...


Ok. I will add new menu button where user will be able to choose specific timetable depending on breed. I think it will take up to two weeks...


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> Thanks


Is it correct timetable for capensis? It started at 01/04


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

First legs should be laid from 22 April if there are no weather delays. 27 April Queen should be laying for a week already

Thanks
James


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

For anyone who still likes analog, this is a Queen Calendar Wheel that I laminated and keep in my truck. 

http://susquehannabeekeepers.com/pdfs/Queen_Rearing_Calendar_Wheel.pdf


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> First legs should be laid from 22 April if there are no weather delays. 27 April Queen should be laying for a week already
> 
> Thanks
> James


If there is a delay due to weather then I suggest fix a date a little later for the check of eggs laying. Like on screenshot:








What do you think about it?


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Great
Seems perfect

Thanks

James


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> Great
> Seems perfect
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Ok, i'll be add this changes in the next release on the next week (i also want to add Spanish in this release).


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Cape Bee said:


> Thanks


Released new version. Check an update in Google.Play, please. 

Added setting button where you could choose variant for capensis.


----------



## Cape Bee (May 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Have released new version. Now you can add (or delete existings) own events. Check Google.Play for recieve update.


----------



## MajorPain (Jul 22, 2014)

BeInspired said:


> I have created Android app for queen rearing calendar. It's free and without any advertising. Download from Google.Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.beerp.queencalendar


Nice tool. Right off I notice a tiny spelling mistake. "Start day is grating day". Should be "grafting". And should change "is" to "of".

Thanks


----------



## BeInspired (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi guys!
I released the new version of app - worked out almost all the comments that I received in the reviews in google play store, added new features - you can attach photo and audio, and app has new design. Check out the latest version here: Bee Queen Calendar - Apps on Google Play














P.S.I don't know - gut I couldn't restore access to my previous account.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

BeInspired said:


> P.S.I don't know - gut I couldn't restore access to my previous account.


Moderator note: the duplicate accounts have been merged into the BeInspired account.


----------

